# So-So Entry-Level Bandsaw



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

nice review. Good luck in selling it. You may take a slight loss but in the end, better to take a short loss than feel bad about having a tool you don't like and does not do what you want it to. 230 is a lot of cash,.. but a good lesson.

Since craftsman stopped buying from Emerson electric, they are no longer a viable source for power tools in my book. The old craftsman is now Rigid. They tend to be a bit better but in my opinion are also not really professional grade. I also am not a Rikon fan.. for the money, look at Grizzly, Jet, or Steel City. If you save a bit more, Powermatic is also great.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I will not buy anymore Craftsman tools. They have really gone K-Mart. I have a Grizzly 14" that I am quite happy with.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, Rikkor, I will not buy any new Craftsman tools, except those not available elsewhere, such as the 7 1/4" miter saw and their smaller biscuit joiner. There quality has really gone downhill these last years.

Yes, Hunter, I will take a loss on selling it, but quality is worth a hit in the wallet. I don't live near a Grizzly store and their shipping costs kinda make me hesitant. I would rather drive drive to Tucson and buy one I can see in use at Wodcraft. But I will not hesitate to buy a Grizzly. here customer service is GREAT!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I have just about stopped by anything Craftsman that is powered. I still like to buy the hand tools though.


----------



## jim1942 (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought this saw about a year ago. Fair saw but really hard to set the lower guides. Almost have to remove the table to change blade and reset guides. Glad I kept my old saw. I keep a 1/8 blade on the old and the larger blade on this and it seems to work out okay.
Along with lots of other folks this will be my last craftsman power tool. sad…...........


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Hawg - I've had this 12" BS for a couple of years now. AFAIK, it's made by Richen Enterprises who also makes the Rikon. If you look at the schematics for both, there are several shared parts.

My experience with this saw has been really good. I'm consider adding a review of it here also…I'd rate it a solid 4 Stars. I agree that the bearings are not high quality, but I replaced them all for under $10 in about 15 minutes. All's well now. I have 3 different Timberwolf blades for it, and it'll cut well to it's capacity limits. The fence is functional, it has a large cast iron table, and with the proper blade, it'll resaw to it's full 7" height with a reasonable feedrate. It's no Minimax, and no doubt it won't hang with the upper end 14-17" saws on the market, but nor do I expect it too. My shop is small, and my budget is typically tight. The 22400 fit the bill and the budget….it replaced a 9" Ryobi, and has done really well by me. Their 14" model has a fairly large happy following too.

This was the 2nd major Craftsman tool purchase for me…the other being the Craftsman (Orion) 22124 hybrid saw, that was super. I think some of the newer Craftsman tools are extremely competitive if you can swing a good sale price. I've since upgraded the table saw to a 3hp cabinet saw, but there are still aspects of the 22124 hybrid that I still miss.


----------

